# What's In Your Stash



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

I thought I would do something different and show what is in my Stash. It would be interesting to see what everyone has has lurking in their Closet or Basement. Here is my stash so who's next.......Cheers Mark


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I love it when people ask.

http://www.inpayne.com/models/shelves/modelshelf.html
Scroll down past the displays for the stash pictures. And mind you, they're a few years old.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

...lol...."HE HAD TO ASK", man john, I'm pretty sure YOUR ADDICTED DUDE, now I know what to look forward to if i don't get some help now.....lol....
OUT STANDING COLLECTION..few could compare.


Ian


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

John P said:


> I love it when people ask.
> 
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/shelves/modelshelf.html
> Scroll down past the displays for the stash pictures. And mind you, they're a few years old.


Jeez, I've shopped at smaller hobby stores......


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Do you do Mail Order John..??? Man that is a huge Stash. I can feel a Raid coming on.......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Man, when mine got like that I threw a cover over them and made them into furniture. Quite comfy. No man, that's not a futon.
Bruce


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

surfsup said:


> Do you do Mail Order John..???


Sure, I mail-ordered a lot of them!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I got most of the original releases of the Star Trek kits as well as several US fighter jets a couple of submarines and a moel of the Nimitz and in the past 2 weeks I picked up the AMT reissue of their ALF fire truck/snorkel rig as well as the Trumpeter ALF Eagle fire pumper.
And the Eagle is coming along real good.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

John P said:


> Sure, I mail-ordered a lot of them!




Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hey John and I have some of the same shelves! I have several thousand kits but they are spread around in two 10 x 20 foot storage sheds, my apartment and my dad's house.

Here is some of my Aurora kit stash... the "Big A" bomber series










And other assorted Aurora kits... 










Boxes of old kits










Stacks of kits










Frog header card kits










Airfix blister pack kits from the 70s










Airfix Craft Master from the 60s










Frog and Revell kits


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wow! Now _that's_ a trip down memory lane!


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow! and I thought I had a big stash! I bet the Rare-Plane Detective doesn't have as many kits as some of you guys! lol!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Damn, 
Look at all those hobby shops!  rr


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I moved from Colorado to Washington state in June of 2000, It took U-Haul's largest truck and Two trips just to move the 3000+ kits along with the unimportant household goods (No wonder I'm divorced!)


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

I love threads like this! It's like browsing through branches of the "National Styrene Reserve."


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

We're home of the 'American Pickers', want me to send them your way?


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

At one point I had over 300 unbuilt plastic model kits and about 10 wooden ship model kits. Over the last 5 years I have moved three times and in the process thinned down my stash to a little over 100 kits. Even so I still buy an occasional model. My most recent purchase was the Kinetic 1/48 S-2F Tracker.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

John P said:


> I love it when people ask.
> 
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/shelves/modelshelf.html
> Scroll down past the displays for the stash pictures. And mind you, they're a few years old.


Now that deserves an _*OMG!!*_ I had decided my pile was getting way out of hand, looking at it was getting depressing. I knew there was no way I was ever going to build it all, so I culled the herd. I was looking at your 'In Payne' page. In the last ten years you've actually built more than I have left unbuilt, a stash that would still take me until I'm 110 at my current rate. In all likelihood, I won't live long enough to accomplish what you have in just the last year or two. While your collection is the envy of a lot of people, it begs the question of when do you find time for work and family?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^I try to build one a month, more if possible. But that "goal" has its own psychological problems - every time I consider one of my larger stash kits, I realize I can't finish it in a month and that'll reduce my overall output for the year, and I get pissed and depressed that I bought so many models that I'll never build....

And I give up and go watch TV and get NOTHING built. :lol:


----------



## CPATTER328 (Jul 2, 2001)

John P said:


> ^I try to build one a month, more if possible. But that "goal" has its own psychological problems - every time I consider one of my larger stash kits, I realize I can't finish it in a month and that'll reduce my overall output for the year, and I get pissed and depressed that I bought so many models that I'll never build....
> 
> And I give up and go watch TV and get NOTHING built. :lol:


I try to do something like that myself. But I find that I tend to rush and not fix little mistakes for the sake of time. And those little mistakes jump out at me every time I look at the kit on my shelf.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Right now I've gotten a bit unfocused, with about 5 kits started on my workbench. That always leads to me not being able to decide which one to work on. I do a little bit on each, which at least leads to SOME progress, but often leads to _none _of them getting finished (and me starting yet another one) :lol:


----------

